# any advice for Scutigera coleoptrata's?



## ilovebugs (Sep 7, 2005)

I found a small one at work today, this is the 3rd I've seen in my lifetime. 
as much poking around in different places as I have done in the past 21 years of living, that would lead me to believe they are kinda rare, but I read about some people who seem to be infested, so I guess they are just scarce in North Alabama.

http://images.google.com/images?q=S...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N&tab=wi  a link to google's results if you don't know what they look like. very interesting creatures.

as far as I can tell, they have 13 legs on each side, and a pair of antenna on front and back.

if anyone could give me some advice on keeping them/lifespan and such that would be awesome.

thanks


----------



## ilovebugs (Sep 7, 2005)

oh, and do they have a common name? Scutigera Coleoptrata is not very fun nor easy to say. haha. **learn brain learn**


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 7, 2005)

Did you do a search on the forums?  Bet you'd find some info there.  An old post back on 7-5-2005 mentions and has pictures of some from Borneo that are over 10 cm long!  That doesn't tell you how to take care of them but the size is interesting to me.  Maybe you can find out how to care for them with a search.


----------



## ilovebugs (Sep 7, 2005)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Did you do a search on the forums?  Bet you'd find some info there.  An old post back on 7-5-2005 mentions and has pictures of some from Borneo that are over 10 cm long!  That doesn't tell you how to take care of them but the size is interesting to me.  Maybe you can find out how to care for them with a search.


yea, I tried that. found out the common name: House Centipede
but other than that, I now know they eat small insects. 
I'll try to find something smaller than him...


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 7, 2005)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Did you do a search on the forums?  Bet you'd find some info there.  An old post back on 7-5-2005 mentions and has pictures of some from Borneo that are over 10 cm long!  That doesn't tell you how to take care of them but the size is interesting to me.  Maybe you can find out how to care for them with a search.


well 10 cm might be the body length
it will get 20 cm leg span
like this Thereuopoda clunifera from Japan and Taiwan area, and i bet tropical species will be even bigger

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Wade (Sep 7, 2005)

In most of the US, house centipedes are found strictly indoors. They are an introduced species and can't survive oudoors in the winter in most of the country.

House centipedes are what you might call "locally abundant", meaning that they're very common in some places and scarace in others. Since they're mostly spread by people (like in moving boxes from one basement to annother) distribution may be very spotty. It's entirely possible to not see one in your house, but have neighbors a few houses down with an infestation. I've never seen one in my house, but I know people a few miles away who have them everywhere. 

Wade


----------



## El Johano (Sep 7, 2005)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Did you do a search on the forums?  Bet you'd find some info there.  An old post back on 7-5-2005 mentions and has pictures of some from Borneo that are over 10 cm long!  That doesn't tell you how to take care of them but the size is interesting to me.  Maybe you can find out how to care for them with a search.


I think you are referring to my post? They lived in caves, it was very humid (probably 80-90%) and about 27-30 degrees celcius. They could be found on the walls, seemed to tolerate each other well.


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 7, 2005)

Is Thereuopoda clunifera in the hobby? Could I get it in the US?


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 7, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Is Thereuopoda clunifera in the hobby? Could I get it in the US?



if you ever do... PLEASE take pics of how they ship them!


----------



## ilovebugs (Sep 8, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> if you ever do... PLEASE take pics of how they ship them!


yea, I'd think that would be hard, they seem pretty delecate.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 8, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> well 10 cm might be the body length
> it will get 20 cm leg span
> like this Thereuopoda clunifera from Japan and Taiwan area, and i bet tropical species will be even bigger


That is a very impressive animal!  Ive seen these growing up in Tx but GEEEEZZ!  Look at that monster!  I bet that thing can really move!  ...Yea "Johano".  Your post is the one I remembered.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 8, 2005)

ya they do move like a wind, and it's really uneasy to catch one with ful legs since they cut their legs up easily
the thing is i don't know how long is their total lifespan, but i have kept a smaller individual for a yr only, and they are the true arboreal pedes which need verticle surface to molt


----------



## Captante (Sep 8, 2005)

I remember awhile back I saw one of these cruising up the wall in my computer room..
tried to catch it, but it was just too fast! Really cool looking though...been on the look
-out for it or another one ever since.


----------



## arachnojules (Sep 13, 2005)

I've kept those before, but they never seem to live long.  I feed them baby crickets, which they happily tear up.  Pretty neat little creatures.


----------



## ilovebugs (Sep 13, 2005)

well, he drank water, but I never could get him to eat, so he died.   
maybe I'll be able to find more someday.


----------



## Malkavian (Sep 13, 2005)

I've seen maybe three of those in my life in NC.  One was over the summer in a school building, I watched a 2 or 3 inch specimen cross a room during a lecture (Got smooshed before it made it to the door  )   the others I saw when I was younger.


----------

